# Can you feel a short cervix?



## NewlyMrs

Hi all,

For those who have had previously or currently been diagnosed with a short cervix, I was wondering if you felt any different in that area. I had previously lost a son at 23 weeks due to me not having any cervical length, my cervix dilated painlessly so it was a shock when I had a scan that showed this. I am now 23 weeks again with my daughter and I have been having scans, which show my cervix is shortening, but is still within a normal limit, but this time I can feel shooting vaginal pains and low pelvic pains. I'm not sure if I'm just watching out for symptoms or if its genuine so I was wondering if you can actually feel the difference of a short cervix.

Thanks


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there. This is a really tough question because pregnancy itself throws up normal aches and pains which are not unlike ptl. I felt lots of vaginal bulging and pressure with my IC pregnancy at around 23wks but had no pain as such. My lower back was a bit achey, but this wasn't until I had already unknowingly dilated to 3cms! 

An incompetent and shortening cervix does not in itself cause symptoms which is why it often goes unnoticed til the eleventh hour. However, most women with the condition do report pressure and pelvic aches and pains as the expanding uterus and increasing baby weight is felt lower down in the pelvis. All that said, I had the same sensations in my last twin pregnancy in which I had a cervical stitch and made it safely to term, so it is difficult to distinguish normal from sinister. Lots of what you feel could be normal pelvic pressure and not necessarily further cervical shortening.

To be on the safe side, I'd say anything unusual or different since your last cl check is grounds for another check up at labour and delivery hun. Did they say how long your cervix was at last measurement? Good luck xxx


----------



## NewlyMrs

Thank you, that was a great answer, you completely get what I was asking. My last measurement was normal @18 weeks pregnant, at 3cm but it had shortened from 4.9cm @14 weeks pregnant. I have another scan on wed so hopefully all will be well :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Hun, what was your cervix looking like yesterday at the scan?

3cms is ok, but is shorter side of normal, I'd say with your history that you are right to be cautious. Let me know the latest news and we'll take it from there. Hope all is ok xxx

PS - just saw your other post about your running around on Mothers day. You should be off your feet as much as possible my darlin'. With a history of mid term loss and a shortening cervix, you shouldn't be doing any extra household duties at all. You shouldn't lift, carry, and be on your feet for more than 10mins. I am horrified that you ended the day with an aching back because you had been moving around to that extent. Do these people around you not have any sense at all? Please hun, try to lie down as much as is possible and treat yourself with the tlc you deserve :hugs: Incompetent cervix is a very serious condition, which can be prevented in so many ways. Your dh really needs a good talking to! So worried about you now :( xxx


----------



## NewlyMrs

Hi Lizzie!!

Thanks for the reply. I was so tired that day but not to worry, a couple days later everyone got a good telling off!! I was so upset and the more I thought about it, the more upset I got!

At my scan, the measurements were fine. It was still 3cm (33mm at second scan, 31mm on this last one) but this time my cervix was curved but I don't know if that matters as it was actually straight before. I was not happy that they had an inexperienced doctor doing it that was there just for the sake of getting obstetric experience, he was asking the midwife a lot of questions, down to where and what he was measuring!!! I was upset but they said it was correct and discharged me from the cervical clinic.
I am still getting the same shooting cervical pains and low pelvic pain but I guess its normal???

Fingers crossed :)


----------

